# Do you think SEASONIQUE goes to far?



## Laela (Jul 21, 2009)

There are a lot of products out there that go against nature. But this one I find particularly troubling:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xsnKcNgZW8
_Who says??.... _GOD SAYS!


This is a very bold statement against God, nature and the laws of physics in one breath.

Am I the only one who feels this way?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 21, 2009)

Laela said:


> There are a lot of products out there that go against nature. But this one I find particularly troubling:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xsnKcNgZW8
> _Who says??.... _GOD SAYS!
> ...


I can't look at this at work, but I will later on this evening and then post.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 21, 2009)

i don't think so.

Probably because I am on it and LOVE not having a period every month.


When having a period while on BCP you are not passing an egg, only withdrawal blood.

If you are against Seasonique you're against all birth control pills because they all stop the release of the egg. Have fun being the Duggars.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 21, 2009)

Laela said:


> There are a lot of products out there that go against nature. But this one I find particularly troubling:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xsnKcNgZW8
> _Who says??.... _GOD SAYS!
> ...


No, you're not the 'only' one.   It's a very bold statement and it's sad for those who believe it.   

If they 'refuse' to take heed to God, then let them hear what 'Mother Nature' has to say about it.  

The number 12 represents the 'cycle' of completion in the aspects of life.  The time span of the earth 'revolves' around it each year, which includes all seasons.'    For a woman to give life, it takes 9 months to nurture the baby internally and 3 months for her body to completely heal from it. 

As much as I hate having a monthly cycle, I'm not going to mess with it.   There's a build-up and a back up of menstrual waste which is not being eliminated on the Natural Course of a woman's 12-month cycle.   

All this mess is, is a bunch of hyperbole (hype) marketing to the the issue which plagues 'all'  women who do not wish to have a period.    I've yet to know of a woman who looks forward to her period other than when she's had unprotected sex and is thankful that she's not pregnant.     But even then, she'd rather have her period over and done with.     All she wants is the 'good news' which is 'no baby' was conceived (.......this time ).

This entire 'market' is playing a dangerous game with women's hormones and it's natural balance.    It's an afront to God's design of our bodies which have been fearfully and wonderfully made.  

As for those who foolishly shun God,  then it's an afront to Mother Nature  and as the saying goes, 

_"It's not nice to fool 'Mother Nature'._...


----------



## Renovating (Jul 21, 2009)

ITA. The bottom line is it's unnatural to alter the body from monthly cleansing. God did NOT make a mistake by allowing us to have cycles. 
Like Bishop Jakes said, God is a rhythmic God and this product disrupts the "rhythm" of the female body.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 21, 2009)

Laela said:


> There are a lot of products out there that go against nature. But this one I find particularly troubling:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xsnKcNgZW8
> _Who says??.... _GOD SAYS!
> ...


Laela, your siggy says it all...

_*"Wisdom is the principal thing; therefore get wisdom: and with all thy getting get understanding" *_  *PROV 4:7* 

_*"A fool shows his annoyance at once, but a prudent man overlooks an insult" *_  *PROV 12:16*

*Lord help me to be prudent and wise in all things* 

Lemme break it down...  

_Wisdom is the principal thing..._

In this advertisement and in the product and concept being marketed,  Wisdom is definitely not the principal here.  

_"..... annoyance at once to an insult ... overlook it.

_At it's first indication, I am fully annoyed when my monthly cycle begins      But then, I overlook it and allow Nature to take it's course.  _

"Lord help me to be prudent and wise in all things..."  

_This includes the natural course of my female cycle.  _
_
The slogan of these marketing folks alone says it all when they state, _who cares what God says.._.   .    

The Holy Spirit could be speaking to me to save my life and I'm not caring what He says.


----------



## daydreem2876 (Jul 21, 2009)

I whole heartedly agree with Shimmie.  Women have had their cycles since the beginning of time and who are we to just decide they are so difficult to deal with that we cant have them every month.  Whether you are on BC or not, i think messing with your hormones that much and not having a cycle monthly is playing with God.

I look at it like this....
I was listening to a sermon given by one of the ministers at my church.  She said that she had the gift to speak in tongues but she decided that she did not want it and asked God to take it away from her.  He did and she was not able to speak in tongues again.

If I play with my hormones and act like I do not want them, part of the very reason I am a woman, God may take away ability to have children.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 21, 2009)

There are many women who have issues with their monthly and pills like this are a God send rather than having to have a hysterectomy. A friend of mine was able to avoid having to have surgery because she only had to deal with the issues that came with having a monthl period only 4 times a year.  Like was pointed out before, women on the pill are not having a period anyway so whether you have 4 months of break-away bleeding or every month doesn't make a difference.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 21, 2009)

Remember that each person has their own conscience. What one decides to do, may not be what another decides to do. We are not to judge them. Rom 14:4 says that is God's job to do so. I would not take it because I hate all medication that is not necessary for my life. I also think it is very shameful to see a million medical informercials a day on TV, but that's my opinion.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 21, 2009)

Does this mean that the regular BC pills are going against God as well? Because even though you still have your menses, you haven't released an egg. What about the IUD, or Depo, or whatever other kinds of BC? 

Why can't we look at it as God giving us the ability to make all these wonderful advancements in medicine, and as such take full advantage of that?


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 21, 2009)

No. Seasonique isn't really any different than any other type of BC. You can get the same result by starting another pack of regular bc pills instead of taking the sugar pills during your period week. If you are on BC you are not releasing eggs therefore there is no need for a period. My doctor said it's not a real period. She said it's just a fake period they gave us so women who got all freaked out not getting a period every month while on bc would be more comfortable. You don't have to get it.


----------



## Bunny77 (Jul 21, 2009)

dicapr said:


> There are many women who have issues with their monthly and pills like this are a God send rather than having to have a hysterectomy. A friend of mine was able to avoid having to have surgery because she only had to deal with the issues that came with having a monthl period only 4 times a year.  Like was pointed out before, women on the pill are not having a period anyway so whether you have 4 months of break-away bleeding or every month doesn't make a difference.



While I personally don't have issues like this and wouldn't take Seasonique just out of convenience, I'm not going to say that it's wrong or goes too far because BC has helped many women with gynelogical problems that would have suffered severly otherwise.

Fibroids, heavy bleeding, PCOS, etc., are no joke. If Seasonique and BC in general can alleviate the suffering of just one woman, then good for it. 

Medical advances can be used both for "good" and for "evil." The medicine itself is neutral -- the purpose is more important to consider.


----------



## Duchesse (Jul 21, 2009)

dicapr said:


> There are many women who have issues with their monthly and pills like this are a God send rather than having to have a hysterectomy. A friend of mine was able to avoid having to have surgery because she only had to deal with the issues that came with having a monthl period only 4 times a year.  Like was pointed out before, women on the pill are not having a period anyway so whether you have 4 months of break-away bleeding or every month doesn't make a difference.



I'm in agreement with Shimmie, but I honestly did not think about the women who do have severe issues with their menstrual cycle.  I personally feel like I would be messing with nature by limiting my monthly cycle, but I suppose if I experienced horrible periods, heavy bleeding, cramps, I would think differently. I'm very thankful that I have relatively easy cycles. 

I do have issues however with how products like these make what is a natural occurrence out to be such a major inconvenience. I understand the desire to eliminate the chances of pregnancy (IUD), but the ad for Seasonique sounds too much like "in your face Mother Nature..hah!". I wonder what happens to the body after years of not having a monthly.


----------



## Laela (Jul 21, 2009)

God said from the beginning to be fruitful and multiply to replenish the Earth. While times have changed and people have advanced..the Word of God will never change. 

Having menstrual cycle is a natural part of the reproductive system and is in place to flush the uterus anew each time an egg is released. If the uterus isn't being cleansed with the blood, what is happening with the use of Seasonique. I see one of the "symptoms" is blood clot... that means stagnant blood, not being moved or flushed out.

I'm still reading up on Seasonique. But with this pill, where do the eggs go if they aren't _released_? Do they disintegrate, like what happens with a woman with a blocked fallopian tube? Even a woman with a blocked tube gets her period each month; her body triggers the cycle because of the presence of an egg, even though it disintegrates..... 






Dee-Licious said:


> If you are against Seasonique you're against all birth control pills because they all stop the release of the egg. Have fun being the Duggars.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 21, 2009)

I am pro birth control.

However, I'll ride this every 28 day thing out til the wheels fall off.  

No thank you Seasonique. 

ETA: I understand for people with problematic cycles, but I'm not on board with using this product for convenience.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 21, 2009)

Laela said:


> God said from the beginning to be fruitful and multiply to replenish the Earth. While times have changed and people have advanced..the Word of God will never change.
> 
> Having menstrual cycle is a natural part of the reproductive system and is in place to flush the uterus anew each time an egg is released. If the uterus isn't being cleansed with the blood, what is happening with the use of Seasonique. I see one of the "symptoms" is blood clot... that means stagnant blood, not being moved or flushed out.
> 
> I'm still reading up on Seasonique. But with this pill, where do the eggs go if they aren't _released_? Do they disintegrate, like what happens with a woman with a blocked fallopian tube? Even a woman with a blocked tube gets her period each month; her body triggers the cycle because of the presence of an egg, even though it disintegrates.....



ALL BC pills stop the egg from being released. Not just Seasonique. So does the patch, the ring, the shot, etc. They use hormones to stop the egg from coming out. If no egg comes out, then you can't get pregnant. That's how they work. The hormones will also stop the period. But that's why they added withdrawal bleeding so people won't freak out by not getting a period.  It's not a real period. It's to my understanding that the egg just stays in the ovary but don't quote me on that part. I was told by the doctor that an egg will not be released. If you are not on bc and one is released doesn't it just get flushed out with the period blood?


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 21, 2009)

*I was a participant in the original study in a well known Teaching hospital in NYC for this drug. I had horribly large, multiple fibroids, flooding bleeding, severe pains{at least 5 soaked pads a day for 5-7 days}, clots and horrible monthly cramps but this shrunk them considerably. I was glad not to have to deal with the horror every month but the best advice I can offer is to insist on doing  an initial bone density study followed by at least every 6 month's repeat of your bone density-the drug can affect your bones. Myth that blood is blocked up every month..there is no build up without the uterine lining.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 21, 2009)

We have to be aware of something and this is not opinion.   

The use of BC products is always high risk.  Now when it's to 'correct' a medical problem that a woman has is only for temporal use.    I was given a hormone trial to help regulate my cycle but it was only 'temporary'.   Once the situation was corrected, the pill course was over with.   

To take something such as this on a regular ongoing basis is not good.   It can and will and does carry serious risks of blood clots, stroke, heart attacks and cancer.    

A woman with a 'normal' cycle should weigh these risks against the inconvenience of a monthly cycle.   

I'll keep my 'cycle' until it's *naturally *over and done with, meaning menopause whenever it happens.


----------



## Determined22 (Jul 22, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> ALL BC pills stop the egg from being released. Not just Seasonique. So does the patch, the ring, the shot, etc. They use hormones to stop the egg from coming out. If no egg comes out, then you can't get pregnant. That's how they work. The hormones will also stop the period. But that's why they added withdrawal bleeding so people won't freak out by not getting a period. It's not a real period. It's to my understanding that the egg just stays in the ovary but don't quote me on that part. I was told by the doctor that an egg will not be released. If you are not on bc and one is released doesn't it just get flushed out with the period blood?


 
You beat me to it.

When a woman is on any type of hormonal BC, her body does not build up a lining in her uterus and no egg is released.  The bleeding that takes place is really just a reaction to the lower hormone levels. There's no "cleansing" taking place because there is nothing there to be released.

The only way to avoid this is to use a non-hormonal method of birth control or to use nothing at all.


----------



## Aviah (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not sure where I stand on this, I'm still wondering about what effects the pill has on the body. What stuck with me is:
"Side effect are stroke, bloodclots and heart attack..."
To skip some periods? It's not worth it IMO


----------



## theAlist (Jul 22, 2009)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *I was a participant in the original study in a well known Teaching hospital in NYC for this drug. I had horribly large, multiple fibroids, flooding bleeding, severe pains{at least 5 soaked pads a day for 5-7 days}, clots and horrible monthly cramps but this shrunk them considerably. I was glad not to have to deal with the horror every month but the best advice I can offer is to insist on doing  an initial bone density study followed by at least every 6 month's repeat of your bone density-the drug can affect your bones. Myth that blood is blocked up every month..there is no build up without the uterine lining.*



You just described me to a T...(except I use about 3-4 SUPER SUPER diaper like pads) I can't go anywhere, I can't do anything.  This is the reason why I haven't felt comfortable with getting a job because for a week straight all I can do is lay in bed...yes my menstrals are that bad.  And I am on birth control...I had to get back on it in Jan. because I was in so much pain and extremly heavy.  The BC hasn't really worked as far as alleviating my pain or making me less heavy, so I decided to bring up Seasonique to my doctor at my next appointment.  I can't live life this way and I often wondered how women before me dealt with the pain. But I do have a fear of only getting my monthly every 3 months or so...but something has to be better...I'm only 22...so a myoctomy or hysterctomy are out of the question


----------



## Renovating (Jul 22, 2009)

sweetfacekay said:


> You just described me to a T...(except I use about 3-4 SUPER SUPER diaper like pads) I can't go anywhere, I can't do anything. This is the reason why I haven't felt comfortable with getting a job because for a week straight all I can do is lay in bed...yes my menstrals are that bad. And I am on birth control...I had to get back on it in Jan. because I was in so much pain and extremly heavy. The BC hasn't really worked as far as alleviating my pain or making me less heavy, so I decided to bring up Seasonique to my doctor at my next appointment. I can't live life this way and I often wondered how women before me dealt with the pain. But I do have a fear of only getting my monthly every 3 months or so...but something has to be better...I'm only 22...so a myoctomy or hysterctomy are out of the question


 

Sweetfacekay, I truly empathize with your situation. This topic has been discussed several times on Michael Baisden's health/natural living segment on Thursdays. There are natural cures for these issues. Please do not depend on your doctor to give you this information. ( I believe doctors seek to maintain our conditions, rather than cure them. I am NOT anti-doctor. I think you should still see a doctor, but don't allow their recommendations be the "gospel" of how you govern YOUR body) Be your own advocate for truth by doing your research. Please visit http://www.doctorsunyatta.com/. Dr. Sunyatta is one of the featured doctors on Thursdays. 
Also many women have called in and stated changes to their diet provided relief. ( even if they were not overweight)  I believe it's possible, because when I was doing the Master Cleanse, I had a significantly lighter cycle and NO PAIN at all. ( usually I have stomach cramps and back cramps simultaneously)
I hope this information helps.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 22, 2009)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Sweetfacekay, I truly empathize with your situation. This topic has been discussed several times on Michael Baisden's health/natural living segment on Thursdays.
> 
> There are natural cures for these issues.
> 
> ...


Excellent Post!        I'm so glad you shared this.   

Dr. Sunyatta Amen has a wonderful practice and advice for Women and Natural Health. 

As a Christian, I do not advocate her 'spiritual' concepts (she's out there   ), but she's definitely on point with Natural Health.    Her knowledge with Natural Medicine and Healing and Eating, is priceless.   

She is also the head of BOCA (BellyDancers of Color Association). 

Each year (during the Memorial Day weekend), she hosts the BOCA event which includes several classes where she teaches on Natural remedies, herbs, holistic healing.    I met her this past May and she has a heart of gold for people and for their health.  

She confirmed what I knew to be true which is, when it comes to our bodies, we cannot trust the chemicals that these phamaceutical companies are compiling.    Our bodies are not designed for internal chemical alterations against the natural course of our design.   

Indeed we need doctors and medications do indeed have a purpose, but it's not meant to alter the natural course of our bodily functions, but rather to correct what is not natural.


----------



## goldielocs (Jul 22, 2009)

It goes way too far for me.  I am already a staunch pro-lifer so any bc is not an option.  I want all the babies the Lord has planned for us.

The attitude projected by the marketing of these types of products says that periods are "so inconvienent and uncomfortable" play into a feminist agenda that says, bc allows women to be more like men.  Over the years these methods have evolved to where our periods are hardly ever seen which makes us more like men.  Most women take them during their most fertile years and then when they want children... here comes the other medications to make them fertile when their body is ready to begin menopause.  Just because we can "control" fertility, is it a good thing?  Not for me and not for my body.

My mother, 4 aunts on my mom's side, 3 aunts on my father's side and 2 first cousins have all had to have their uteruses removed due to fibroids. My first cousins haven't even hit 30 and they can't have any more kids.  They all started taking birth control no later than 21 years old if not earlier.  I took it the year I turned 18, but stopped once I started talking to my mom about her health conditions. I changed my diet, cut out the pills, started to exercise and have never had any fibroids.  It's about self control.  A pill is not the right answer for everything.  I know the pill regulates cycles and reduces the amount of bleeding.  So does increasing the amount of fruits and vegetables in one's diet, reducing red meat/pork and cutting back on salty foods.  When I started doing a juice fast for 3 days before my period, my cycle became pain free and dropped from 7 to only 4 days.

Part of the reason so many women have heart problems when they get older is long term use of these types of medications.  Remember the connection between breast cancer and hormone replacement therapy?  There are now women who can't get off the medication because doing so raises the chances of a heart attach, but they will almost certainly get breast cancer.  All because many wanted to avoid the inconvience of menopause. My grandmother is one of those women.

There is a season for everything and this is my season to have babies with periods in between. Later, there will be a season for hot flashes and night sweats. 

BTW- we only have one 8 year-old child so not being on bc doesn't mean you'll have a house full of children.

Peace and blessings


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's a forum I found with discussions on Seasonique...

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Womens-Health/Anyone-else-use-Seasonique-Birth-Control/show/35293

This drug is definitely promoted as one of 'convenience'.   There are some posts where women don't wish to have a period because their boyfriend is coming for a visit.     One woman is even trying to 'switch up' the Seasonique pill course to re-re-direct her cycle for when he comes to see her.    Lawd a' mercy!  She's already re-directing her cycle to every three months; now she wants to re-direct that.       

This is how drug companies mess up people's lives by allowing this kind of drug to be in the hands of the wrong persons, who still aren't 'satisfied', so they take and change the course of action into their own hands rather than follow directions.     That's just plain silly and dangerous recklessness.  

There are many pros/cons discussed,  and in spite of them, we all have important choices to make regarding our health and our lives.   

I'll just stay with my 12-month 'cycle' until it's supposed to be over, naturally.   

Be careful ladies... :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Jul 22, 2009)

I will pray for you, that God will heal you of this issue of blood. I can emphasize with you  because I also had painful cycles as a youth and found out (later in life) that they were a result of fibroids. I had even tried the BC in my early 20s and I gained weight as a result, and they still didn't help. I also have a cousin who suffers tremendously from endometriosis but she's a Jehovah's witness and won't do surgery. 

Medicinally, the only way to deal with any dis-ease or health problem is to find the root cause and not to alleviate or cover the pain. The pain is just the result, so in order for it to cease, the cause must be addressed. If you can get a second opinion to find out what the source of your painful cycles are, please do so. It will help you decide what to do next.
I get so tired of these so-called doctors who just want to mask the pain, write up a prescription for BC or orther pain killers, and send young women on their way when it comes to reproductive issues. They are in bed with *the drug industry*...but that's a whole other nut to crack. LOL

Women CAN live normal lives without invasive surgery or heavy medication or even relying on BC. There are natural alternatives and I truly believe that prayer, education and a strong dose of Faith can work in tandem to attack any dis-ease. A doctor who is also open to or recommends holistic health is the best type for women with reproductive issus of any kind. 

I do know for fibroids, there's no known "cause" but there are certain foods that make them grow or worsen, such as rice and breads. There are times medication can also be used, but as part of the regimen and not as a cure-all.

*You're in my prayers today that your faith will make you whole.* 




sweetfacekay said:


> You just described me to a T...(except I use about 3-4 SUPER SUPER diaper like pads) I can't go anywhere, I can't do anything.  This is the reason why I haven't felt comfortable with getting a job because for a week straight all I can do is lay in bed...yes my menstrals are that bad.  And I am on birth control...I had to get back on it in Jan. because I was in so much pain and extremly heavy.  The BC hasn't really worked as far as alleviating my pain or making me less heavy, so I decided to bring up Seasonique to my doctor at my next appointment.  I can't live life this way and I often wondered how women before me dealt with the pain. But I do have a fear of only getting my monthly every 3 months or so...but something has to be better...I'm only 22...so a myoctomy or hysterctomy are out of the question


----------



## Laela (Jul 22, 2009)

Bless you for saying that....





goldielocs said:


> BTW- we only have one 8 year-old child so not being on bc doesn't mean you'll have a house full of children.
> 
> Peace and blessings


----------



## Laela (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you guys for clarifying this product's use....

I'm not arguing with you, but to the bolded part of your explanation, therein lies my problem with Seasonique.. it doesn't create "real period" but blood is induced and some spotting may occur?   That's nature being altered to me.

While I can understand women using this to ease problems (though I don't agree) in extreme situations,  this is a product that is designed more for convenience than for cures and it IS being marketed this way. 

This may be a bad analogy, but it's like telling God to stop the rain so my hair won't get messed up, but then when I make it into the house, I ask him to start the rain again. That's as comical as this can get for me.. lol






Determined22 said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> When a woman is on any type of hormonal BC, *her body does not build up a lining in her uterus and no egg is released.  The bleeding that takes place is really just a reaction to the lower hormone levels. There's no "cleansing" taking place because there is nothing there to be released.*
> The only way to avoid this is to use a non-hormonal method of birth control or to use nothing at all.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 22, 2009)

Aviah said:


> I'm not sure where I stand on this, I'm still wondering about what effects the pill has on the body. What stuck with me is:
> "Side effect are stroke, bloodclots and heart attack..."
> To skip some periods? It's not worth it IMO


 

The side effects of Seasonique are the same with any hormonal birth control.  Anyone who has concerns about stroke, bloodclots, and heart attack should not use anytype of hormonal birthcontrol.


----------



## Determined22 (Jul 22, 2009)

Laela said:


> Thank you guys for clarifying this product's use....
> 
> I'm not arguing with you, but to the bolded part of your explanation, therein lies my problem with Seasonique.. it doesn't create "real period" but blood is induced and some spotting may occur?  That's nature being altered to me.
> 
> ...


 
I understand your point.  I'm just saying that Seasonique is not unique in this regard.  For years women have been skipping the placebo week of their pills and just starting a new pack, and not having any type of bleeding.  Seasonique is simply a new package on an old idea.

It sounds like you have a problem with all hormonal birth control.


----------



## Laela (Jul 22, 2009)

Unashamedly, yes. 
I appreciate your explanations. But, my personal opinion about hormonal birth control won't change the facts, the high risks and blatant anti-God marketing of the product.. the ad was what I think went too far. 

But I hear you... it's an old gift in new wrapping. 







Determined22 said:


> I understand your point.  I'm just saying that Seasonique is not unique in this regard.  For years women have been skipping the placebo week of their pills and just starting a new pack, and not having any type of bleeding.  Seasonique is simply a new package on an old idea.
> 
> It sounds like *you have a problem with all hormonal birth control.*


----------



## theAlist (Jul 23, 2009)

Laela said:


> I will pray for you, that God will heal you of this issue of blood. I can emphasize with you  because I also had painful cycles as a youth and found out (later in life) that they were a result of fibroids. I had even tried the BC in my early 20s and I gained weight as a result, and they still didn't help. I also have a cousin who suffers tremendously from endometriosis but she's a Jehovah's witness and won't do surgery.
> 
> Medicinally, the only way to deal with any dis-ease or health problem is to find the root cause and not to alleviate or cover the pain. The pain is just the result, so in order for it to cease, the cause must be addressed. If you can get a second opinion to find out what the source of your painful cycles are, please do so. It will help you decide what to do next.
> I get so tired of these so-called doctors who just want to mask the pain, write up a prescription for BC or orther pain killers, and send young women on their way when it comes to reproductive issues. They are in bed with *the drug industry*...but that's a whole other nut to crack. LOL
> ...




Thank you thank you sooo much!  My diet is what I recently have tried to change.  I eliminated red meat/pork and I can't wait to see the changes this will make.  I've read a lot of negative things about pork and what it will do to the body.  I also talked to my mom this week, my family eats pork probably everyday, and this time when she went grocery shopping she picked up a lot of chicken and fish.  I'm so thankful that she is making it easier for me by cooking better foods.  This is a big step, because for a long time she thought I was faking, or exaggerating on how painful my monthlys are.




authenticitymanifesting said:


> Sweetfacekay, I truly empathize with your situation. This topic has been discussed several times on Michael Baisden's health/natural living segment on Thursdays. There are natural cures for these issues. Please do not depend on your doctor to give you this information. ( I believe doctors seek to maintain our conditions, rather than cure them. I am NOT anti-doctor. I think you should still see a doctor, but don't allow their recommendations be the "gospel" of how you govern YOUR body) Be your own advocate for truth by doing your research. Please visit http://www.doctorsunyatta.com/. Dr. Sunyatta is one of the featured doctors on Thursdays.
> *Also many women have called in and stated changes to their diet provided relief.* ( even if they were not overweight)  I believe it's possible, because when I was doing the Master Cleanse, I had a significantly lighter cycle and NO PAIN at all. ( usually I have stomach cramps and back cramps simultaneously)
> I hope this information helps.



OOOh thank you for this information.  I've never heard of this lady.  I will have to tune in to Michael Basiden on Thurs. to hear her segments.  The bold is what I'm trying to change, and I'm so glad you mentioned it because it's letting me know that I'm on the right track..and eventually I will have painless monthlys off any type of BC.  

In all honesty I really don't like being on the Patch and I can't wait for the day where I won't have to depend on it for pain relief.


----------



## Bunny77 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sweetfacekay,

I'm so glad that you are getting the chance to make major changes in your diet!

Eating more chicken and fish is very good. 

I have one other suggestion... how about going some days without eating meat at all? I'm not a vegetarian and don't plan to be, but I will purposely skip eating meat a few days during the week to avoid excessive intake of saturated animal fats.

On those days, I'll get my protein from eggs and the like. Try an omelet (with no meat) for dinner sometimes, for example. 

My mother's side of my family has dealt with fibroids and other family members deal with PCOS. Thank God, I have been free of gynecological issues, but I also am very vigilant about my diet because of my family history.


----------



## aribell (Jul 23, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> Does this mean that the regular BC pills are going against God as well? Because even though you still have your menses, you haven't released an egg. What about the IUD, or Depo, or whatever other kinds of BC?
> 
> Why can't we look at it as God giving us the ability to make all these wonderful advancements in medicine, and as such take full advantage of that?


 
Personally, all forms of hormonal birth control freak me out and strike me as unnatural.  Not immoral, per se, but definitely unnatural.  Again, as I see it, a woman's monthly cycle isn't just about the egg, but has to do with her entire body's balance and regulation.  IDK, this is like trying to figure out a way to get rid of winter because it's too cold.  It just is what it is. 

I think there are a lot of wonderful advancements in medicine that we should avail ourselves of, but I've never considered birth control to be one of them (unless, of course, there are medically necessary reasons).  It hasn't even been around long enough for us to really be able to see what its long-term generational effects are.  Some scientists are even looking at the connection between the first BC generation--baby boomer women--and the cancer rates in these same women today.

We should take a cue from the Catholics--natural family planning works!



authenticitymanifesting said:


> Sweetfacekay, I truly empathize with your situation. This topic has been discussed several times on Michael Baisden's health/natural living segment on Thursdays. There are natural cures for these issues. *Please do not depend on your doctor to give you this information. ( I believe doctors seek to maintain our conditions, rather than cure them. I am NOT anti-doctor. I think you should still see a doctor, but don't allow their recommendations be the "gospel" of how you govern YOUR body) Be your own advocate for truth by doing your research.* Please visit http://www.doctorsunyatta.com/. Dr. Sunyatta is one of the featured doctors on Thursdays.


 
So true!  I've had various problems for several years now, since childhood, and it wasn't until I was old enough to do the research myself and take control of my own health that I'm finally finding cures.  I was going from doctor to doctor and they just tend to give you a prescription that 1) Isn't going to actually solve the problem, and 2) Is going to give you other health problems in the long run from longterm use.

I'm not anti-doctor, either.  But I don't think God put us on the earth without also providing everything we needed to be healthy.  I don't think He meant for us to have to wait millenia for the advent of modern medicine to know how to deal with our period or our skin, etc.


----------



## MyHeavenlyFatherKnows (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow.  The amount of mis-information is shocking.  

Whether or not God approves of BC is something I am still struggling with--I'm not thrilled with altering my body, so I won't address that issue.

I will address facts:  
Seasonique is not wholly different from other forms of BC, the difference is a CONSISTENT level of hormone for most of the year and not the phasic pills most women are on.  The only reason pills were introduced with the 21 day cycle is to mimic "real" periods and to give women the reassurance that they are not pregnant (when birth control pills were invented, at home pregnancy tests were NOT sold at Rite Aid...)  For some women doctors believe a consistent level of hormone is best so that the body doesn't have to be on a roller coaster every month.

Here is a little info about the effects of the pill--it is a very balanced piece sighting pros and cons of BC for women and the lack of info about long term impact.

http://health.howstuffworks.com/monthly-period.htm 

I think it's funny that this topic is on a forum where women put lye in their hair, boric acid on their hoohaa, and take pills meant for horses....   


In terms of the Lord, I believe you should seek Him--I do not think there is a clear right and wrong on this, but that the Lord can speak to you personally about your situation.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 23, 2009)

MyHeavenlyFatherKnows said:


> I think it's funny that this topic is on a forum where women put lye in their hair, boric acid on their hoohaa, and take pills meant for horses....



Touche.



Everybody draws their own line somewhere.  Maybe having a period every month is a placebo for me but it's effective for an oldhead such as myself.


----------



## Mortons (Jul 23, 2009)

I just wanted to ask a question. If there is no lining build up to release from the uterus, why do so many women experience breakthrough bleeding when they skip their period due to pills?


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 23, 2009)

Mortons said:


> I just wanted to ask a question. If there is no lining build up to release from the uterus, why do so many women experience breakthrough bleeding when they skip their period due to pills?



I think it's just a side effect from the hormones. Sometimes it happens sometimes it doesn't. There just may be a small amount of blood there but not a full lining like you would have if you weren't on BC. If you don't cycle, you will get that period. And sometimes cycling won't stop it from coming. It just may make the period shorter.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 23, 2009)

MyHeavenlyFatherKnows said:


> Wow.  The amount of mis-information is shocking.
> 
> Whether or not God approves of BC is something I am still struggling with--I'm not thrilled with altering my body, so I won't address that issue.
> 
> ...


..

At the bolded...

 Nah - uh  

I'm in the clear, I don't do any of that.    I'm all natural.    Most of us are. 

Who's taking horse pills and using lye and boric acid?  I haven't seen those threads/posts.  erplexed

ETA:  I forgot to thank you for the link.


----------



## MyHeavenlyFatherKnows (Jul 24, 2009)

Horse pills-- I am referring to MegaTek, originally intended for horses (mis-spoke, not a pill)

Lye-- In relaxers

Boric Acid-- there was a thread where people were discussing how they kept their "womanly parts" (shaved, waxed, natural etc) and many of the products used either to help remove hair or to keep bumps away have boric acid in them.


No problem for the link, I love that website, it's professionally done and they even provide nice source lists


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not happy with the "In your face way" that the product is marketed.  "Who Says...."  

Yes it's catchy and thought provoking, but that cycle is part of our "femininity".  I fear what happens in the future when some "influential" agency decides that we must take this for "X" purpose.  
          Example:  IF...Female Soldiers being deployed must take "Anthrax" and "Seasonique" for service in a war zone.


I also wonder about the longterm effects of this method of BirthControl as Women of Color (AAs) are reported to have a higher rate of "Female" problems.


----------



## Laela (Jul 24, 2009)

And so, I thank you for your valuable contribution to this thread.   

There's nothing wrong or shameful about seeking out the correct information; so if some of us are misinformed about BC and Seasonique, that's a good thing. This is, afterall, a forum for women.

*Those who DO know will always be willing to share what they know.* 

I'm also a natural and I don't do chemicals...and what's this horse pill?  Anyway, _*even if a woman relaxes her hair*_, I'd think it's less harming to her body than anything that will alter her biological makeup or genetics. That's just my humble opinion.

On the spiritual side, yes everyone has their own convictions with God. But when you have a cleverly schemed ad being broadcast to the masses, a subtle message is sent is to ALL... including the women who don't take or believe in those products.  *This is the premise for my question, the advertising of this product.* And I will say again, from a spiritual standpoint, it's man going too far questioning GOD.

I appreciate the fallout of this question with education on BC and Seasonique. I'm not well-versed in those products because I don't use them. I used BC once, prescribed by a doctor when I was younger, and the symptoms they brought along wasn't worth it. But again, that's a personal preference. 

*I'm talking about the marketing of what I believe is a harmful product.*


God bless 




MyHeavenlyFatherKnows said:


> *Wow.  The amount of mis-information is shocking.  *
> Whether or not God approves of BC is something I am still struggling with--I'm not thrilled with altering my body, so I won't address that issue.
> 
> I will address facts:
> ...


----------



## Laela (Jul 24, 2009)

That's a very good question! Maybe someone with more knowledge can answer that  .. 





Mortons said:


> I just wanted to ask a question. If there is no lining build up to release from the uterus, why do so many women experience breakthrough bleeding when they skip their period due to pills?


----------



## Laela (Jul 24, 2009)

Ivonnovi,

Thanks for your thought-provoking post. I'm glad you brought this up. Studies have shown that Black women are 3x more likely to have Fibroids than other women. That's menacing, because fibroids cause cramping and heavy periods; Endometriosis is another problem for us. _So I also wonder about the longterm effects of BC on women of color. _Very good point!


God bless 




Ivonnovi said:


> I also wonder about the longterm effects of this method of BirthControl as Women of Color (AAs) are reported to have a higher rate of "Female" problems.


----------



## Bunny77 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ivonnovi said:


> I also wonder about the longterm effects of this method of BirthControl as Women of Color (AAs) are reported to have a higher rate of "Female" problems.



Well, I think that our higher rate of female problems corresponds with our higher rate of every other problem out there... which goes back to poor diet, lack of exercise, lack of education, high rates of STDs and lack of access to quality health care.

I don't have any statistics of black women using birth control pills/other methods, but at least from personal interaction, I see WAAAAAAY more white women using the Pill than black women. I also don't think that Pill usage would make black women's gynecological problems any worse than what we're already experiencing without the use of birth control anyway.


Now, I completely understand the Christian objection to BC or any hormonal medication that changes a woman's system (whether to prevent pregnancy, alleviate menopause, etc.). I also found the Seasonique ad with the "who says" line to be quite flippant and dismissive of natural body functions.

However, I'm a stickler for facts, so I'll say again that from a general medical perspective, there is no difference between this pill and other BC pills. There are also beneficial uses for the Pill, as there are for every other medication out there. There are also crappy side effects, just as there are for every other medication.

I also wouldn't want a woman to feel she had to be on BC for life to regulate heavy periods and bleeding, so if she can find relief in more natural ways, that's a much better option. But if she needs BC for a period of time to help in that process, then more power to her and I'm glad it's available... and that's really no different from people taking all sorts of other medications that alter their systems.

I'm not going to put one group of medication into the "bad" category and another into "good" just because I might not like the idea of pregnancy prevention/menstrual cycle changes. I don't like what other medications do to the body either, but they all have their place and purpose.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 24, 2009)

Laela said:


> And so, I thank you for your valuable contribution to this thread.
> 
> There's nothing wrong or shameful about seeking out the correct information; so if some of us are misinformed about BC and Seasonique, that's a good thing. This is, afterall, a forum for women.
> 
> ...



You are a thousand percent correct.  It's the mindset of the world; they have made themselves the gods of their lives and are bringing others along with them.   

It's same premise and the same spirit noted in Isaiah 14, when Lucifer attempted to overthrow the throne of God; yet he failed.  

In the 'Garden', he approached Adam and Eve, , taunting them in mockery with, _"Did not God say?"...   _

He tried it again with Jesus  when He (Jesus) came from out of the 'wilderness experience', after the 40 days/nights of fasting, with, _"I will give you all of the kingdoms, if you would but bow down and worship me..."   _ 

However, Jesus already owned the kingdoms of the world, satan's offer was in total vain.  

We (and I'm speaking to Christians, the world can do what they want), but 'we' as 'Christians' know better when the world hands us a 'cookie', and in reality, we own the entire 'Bakery'.  

I fully understand the medical needs of humans.  Thank God for hospitals who have saved more lives than those lost.   For Penicillin, Bayer Asprin, Pepto Bismol,  

Anytime we are offered something which purposely maligns and disrespects the God we serve, then indeed yes, they've gone way too far.   That's exactly what this world has come to.   

Even our government, who defies God more and more each day.    The republicans are demons and the democrats are angels.  Not so!  They're all under demonic influence.   The evidence is by what they legislate and set on high... 'themselves'.   Absolutely without conscience and without the leadership of God.

The use of this product should be for medical reasons only, which is temporal.   I'd never suggest that a woman stay in pain or experience heavy and unusual bleeding when it can be corrected.   Women are not horses, you don't 'shoot' them because of a broken leg, let alone having a menstrual cycle gone arwy.   You heal them.  Preferably by 'Natural means, but if this helps I won't discourage anyone for choosing it. 

However, as a matter of convenience  and as the commercial has made perfectly clear that it defies what God says...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 24, 2009)

MyHeavenlyFatherKnows said:


> Horse pills-- I am referring to MegaTek, originally intended for horses (mis-spoke, not a pill)
> 
> Lye-- In relaxers
> 
> ...


I would have a bottle of Mega Tek under my bathroom sink. :blush3:  

You have me on that one.      But I don't perm my hair or use boric acid.     

I 'admit' it, the things we go through as women; and all in the name of vanity and convenience.  

Borid Acid  ? ? ? ....      Nawwwww  

BC's are 'internal' alterations with a woman's body.   Major impact.


----------



## Laela (Jul 26, 2009)

That's a very good anology... 

Lest we forget: We _are _spiritual beings, experiencing a temporary human state.





Shimmie said:


> You are a thousand percent correct.  It's the mindset of the world; they have made themselves the gods of their lives and are bringing others along with them.
> 
> It's same premise and the same spirit noted in Isaiah 14, when Lucifer attempted to overthrow the throne of God; yet he failed.
> 
> ...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jul 28, 2009)

Strictly from a medical point of view, I don't think it's that healthy.  We won't know for years to come but anything that messes with the natural human physical design is not good, IMHO.


----------

